# uber iphone vs. android app



## papa-tango2

is there any big difference between the uber iPhone verses in the uber Android application? Now I know the price is more obviously, but I Drive for a lyft as well and one to operate both at the same time anyone with experience could you please chime in thanks in advance


----------



## Remy Hendra

The Uber map is integrated in the app on iOS. On android I have to use Waze or Google Map so it's back and forth between map and the Uber app. Somtimes the Waze is not showing the direction after the pax entered it (A bug? don't know...). I haven't tried with Google Map on Android.


----------



## stefX

I was just wondering the same.....and negative issues with using my personal phone?


----------



## Remy Hendra

Just tried with Google Map on Android...worked better than Waze but it's slow!..maybe just my shitty phone


----------



## Sly

uber phone $40 a month. Sprint second line, $70 a month.


----------



## Route9

I use an Android with Google maps. Google maps pops up automatically when I hit naviagate to the rider, and there is now a driver app tab on Google maps when the Driver app is running. So Google maps opens automatically once I hit navigate from the driver app. then when I get there I just hit the driver tab on maps. It seems that Google maps is trying to integrate Uber as part of their maps program. (http://mashable.com/2014/11/05/google-maps-lollipop-update/)

Also the app is slow opening Google maps the first time (~10-15seconds fortunately this is usually when I am navigating to the first rider), but tends to be ok afterwards for the following riders.
Every now and then Google maps navigation map freezes but continues with verbal and written turn directions.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

Sly said:


> uber phone $40 a month. Sprint second line, $70 a month.


uber phone $40 a month, Verizon 8" Android tablet $10 a month.
So now I have 2 Uber Partner Apps, one on the tablet
and one as a backup on my personal iphone.


----------



## Sly

ElectroFuzz said:


> uber phone $40 a month, Verizon 8" Android tablet $10 a month.
> So now I have 2 Uber Partner Apps, one on the tablet
> and one as a backup on my personal iphone.


I got an android tablet via sprint for $15 a month via sprint. Could I run uber on it?
It's a little large to be holding in my hand while driving. Is there a window mount for it?
How does Uber handle being in the background?
I also use this tablet for playing games between fares.
I only have a 1gb plan on my tablet. Unlimited on iphone.

I run Lyft on my Iphone.
I use Google to get back to "home base" after running a long route so switch Lyft off while doing it via this phone.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

Should work on Android tablet as long as the clock can be set on "automatic update"
Mine is a Samsung Tab4 8.0

How does Uber handle being in the background?
I am not running live yet (I am waiting for my car mount)
but I heard the app doesn't like to be in the background, it warns you every 2 minutes
that it will take you offline.

There are several mounts out there.
- the cheapo window mounts (worthless)
- the cheapo CD slot mount ($) (seems to work much better)
- Several RAM mounts ($$) (good stuff)
- And then there is the ProClip USA ($$$) , that's the one I got:
This thing swivels and tilts in any direction, it gets hooked up to a custom made clip
that is car specific.
More info here:
http://www.proclipusa.com


----------



## Sly

I never use the cd. hmmm.


----------



## ElectroFuzz




----------



## Sly

Ordered a magnetic cd mount.
Went to link Uber to get download for uber ap and it says my Samsung Android is not qualified.
Where do I download the Uber ap?


----------



## ElectroFuzz

Sly said:


> Ordered a magnetic cd mount.
> Went to link Uber to get download for uber ap and it says my Samsung Android is not qualified.
> Where do I download the Uber ap?


Go to Google Play Store.
Search for Uber (rider app)
On the Uber rider app page scroll all the way to the bottom
where you will see "Other apps from this developer"
Uber Partner app should be there.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

Sly said:


> Ordered a magnetic cd mount.
> Went to link Uber to get download for uber ap and it says my Samsung Android is not qualified.
> Where do I download the Uber ap?


The magnetic mounts are very interesting
but I decided not to go with it because some users
claim the magnetic field is messing with their GPS location.
Not sure if it's true but I didn't want to take that risk.
Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## Sly

I loaded the uber ap on my tablet but decided to keep using the uber phone for now. Tablet makes an excellent gps, map, kindle, and game device while I'm at work. If I run uber ap on it I'll need two tablets.

However, I don't really need unlimited data on my iphone...


----------



## Route9

if you use uber and google maps the two integrate together on Android. Google maps integrate an Uber tab while Maps is running. The online/offline issue never occurs while the Uber tab is present on maps.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

Route9 said:


> if you use uber and google maps the two integrate together on Android. Google maps integrate an Uber tab while Maps is running. The online/offline issue never occurs while the Uber tab is present on maps.


The reason I got the tablet.
Having the customer entered address drop automatically into Google maps is priceless for me.
That and the Google Maps Night Mode (not available on iPhones)


----------



## Woober

Google Maps. That would be a BIG plus! The GPS navigation on the Uber Driver app is awful.


----------



## p-nut

papa-tango2 said:


> is there anios big difference between the uber iPhone verses in the uber Android application? Now I know the price is mor
> 
> 
> papa-tango2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there any big difference between the uber iPhone verses in the uber Android application? Now I know the price is more obviously, but I Drive for a lyft as well and one to operate both at the same time anyone with experience could you please chime in thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> e obviously, but I Drive for a lyft as well and one to operate both at the same time anyone with experience could you please chime in thanks in advance
Click to expand...

Its best to have 2 phones. I think the app runs better on IOS. I have a note 2 as my personal phone with verizon. What I did to get around the $40/month uber fee was first I bought an iphone 4s for less then $100. When I work I also run lyft. so on my droid I have the lyft app going and I turn that phone into a wifi hotspot. That is free on Verizon. I just connect my iphone to the wifi hotspot and BAM I dont have to add it to my plan. No uber fee and it works perfectly.


----------



## shon

Hi, Which Tablet is best for uber use, Any suggestion? we have a lot of options....!!


----------



## Sly

Android isnt compatable with my 2012 honda stereo system.


----------



## shon

Thank you, any one using apple tablet for uber? which maps is using for uber app? google map or waze? is it automatically pop when u hit navigate? and any issue with uber app running behind the navigation? Any audio issue?


----------



## shon

i m still confusing that should i go with android or ios? some one plz help me.....!!


----------



## ElectroFuzz

The only reason I went to Android is because you get the option 
of Google Maps and Waze.
With IOS you are stuck with Apple Maps.
They might change this in the future but as far as I know 
this is the situation right now.


----------



## haohmaru

Uber on my HTC M8 is weird. If it's not open/in front it's always asking if you're still online and auto quitting. Pain in the ass.


----------



## shon

Thank you ElectroFuzz and [URL='https://uberpeople.net/members/haohmaru.2426/']haohmaru,[/URL] any one using samsung galaxy here, plz share your experience???? I just wanna try the Samsung Galaxy 4, At&t has 10.1" and 8" options, i hope 8" is good enough for uber app and navigation. 10.1 may be too big for the car and weird. Any advice here???


----------



## ElectroFuzz

shon said:


> Thank you ElectroFuzz and haohmaru, any one using samsung galaxy here, plz share your experience???? I just wanna try the Samsung Galaxy 4, At&t has 10.1" and 8" options, i hope 8" is good enough for uber app and navigation. 10.1 may be too big for the car and weird. Any advice here???


I use the Samsung Tab4 8" and it's OK.
I would prefer 7" or even 6" but 8" is the smallest Verizon offers.
The key for me is how high and close to the windshield I can mount it
so that the eyes refocusing from the road to the tablet and back can be as fast 
and as strain-less as possible.


----------



## Bart McCoy

I use my current 6" android phone (rooted but use hide root) and run the Uber app off of there. I dont have logging out problems, but for some silly reason, if the Uber app isnt the forefront app it'll nag you to 'click here" to prevent logging out the app. Bummer. The only drawback I see with using your personal phone is that I cant use the internet and place calls at the same time, unless im on wifi (but thats because i have the newer sprint spark phone,ohtherwise you can talk if you connected to LTE)


----------



## CaptainJackLA

Sly said:


> Ordered a magnetic cd mount.
> Went to link Uber to get download for uber ap and it says my Samsung Android is not qualified.
> Where do I download the Uber ap?


I have both rider and driver apps on my tablet. I mainly use the rider app on it to see had many active drivers are in my area.


----------



## CaptainJackLA

ElectroFuzz said:


> I use the Samsung Tab4 8" and it's OK.
> I would prefer 7" or even 6" but 8" is the smallest Verizon offers.
> The key for me is how high and close to the windshield I can mount it
> so that the eyes refocusing from the road to the tablet and back can be as fast
> and as strain-less as possible.


I have my phone mounted into the ac vent on the left side. A major issue at night it reflects onto the drivers window and distorts my side view. I have to keep the brightness way down. I just didn't want it in the middle where the Pax can see it.


----------



## CaptainJackLA

Sly said:


> I loaded the uber ap on my tablet but decided to keep using the uber phone for now. Tablet makes an excellent gps, map, kindle, and game device while I'm at work. If I run uber ap on it I'll need two tablets.
> 
> However, I don't really need unlimited data on my iphone...


However the Uber Partner app does work on my tablet. Motorola. Then you can use your phone without having the app open on it all the time.


----------



## Sly

I found another link and downloaded the ap. My next problem is my 1gb load limit. Next step up is $50 for 6gb per month. I'd spend $10 more per month than I'm paying for the Uber Phone. Plus Sprint internet access is spotty while AT&T is good 99.99999% of the time.


----------



## Sly

correction, I went online and found out sales lady lied to me. I bought 3gb plan for $35.00.
Will test it to see if it's a good replacement for the uber phone.


----------



## cybertec69

Sly said:


> I got an android tablet via sprint for $15 a month via sprint. Could I run uber on it?
> It's a little large to be holding in my hand while driving. Is there a window mount for it?
> How does Uber handle being in the background?
> I also use this tablet for playing games between fares.
> I only have a 1gb plan on my tablet. Unlimited on iphone.
> 
> I run Lyft on my Iphone.
> I use Google to get back to "home base" after running a long route so switch Lyft off while doing it via this phone.


This is what I use to hold my tablet, magnet holds its really well, over bumps and everything else, no problems. This is the new version, even stronger magnet, I have the previous version with slightly smaller magnet and it still holds great. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HUIL310/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Sly

crap if I use tablet for uber I won't be able to use it for kindle and/or dragon quest


----------



## cybertec69




----------



## cybertec69

Sly said:


> Android isnt compatable with my 2012 honda stereo system.


Just buy a A2DP bluetooth.


----------



## Sly

cybertec69 said:


> Just buy a A2DP bluetooth.


Huh?


----------



## cybertec69

Get with the times, what an a2dp bluetooth does is stream phone calls, texts, music, Google maps or Waze voice directions, music to your headset, no need to have Google maps directions blasting over the car speakers.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046V31LE/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Sly

cybertec69 said:


> Get with the times, what an a2dp bluetooth does is stream office calls, texts, music, Google maps or Waze voice directions, music to your headset, no need to have Google maps directions blasting over the car speakers.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046V31LE/?tag=ubne0c-20


But, I like them blasting over the car speakers.


----------



## cybertec69

Sly said:


> Ordered a magnetic cd mount.
> Went to link Uber to get download for uber ap and it says my Samsung Android is not qualified.
> Where do I download the Uber ap?


http://t.uber.com/byodandroid


----------



## rtaatl

So far so good with the Android app...much better on my Galaxy Note 3...no more worrying about the DiePhone battery draining in an hour (if app open and waiting) and Google maps is so much bigger and clearer. Have my phone in a vent mount magnet next to steering wheel so no more looking like a uber weirdo with the phone all up in the window...lol


----------



## Sly

Got my galaxy3 on cd magnetic mount. It keeps falling off. I need metal plate in back of cover. Also map keeps crashing google maps. Bad time of it when i went to miami.


----------



## Passatdude

Hi everyone. Interesting post. I,ve been driving for a couple of months using android with the partner app with very mixed results. I found that the maps doesn't keep up with the journey, it,s like the gps isn,t uploading fast enough. This can be very frustrating especially when the rider doesn't,t put a pick up address. I have been using a second gps to make sure that I can get the riders to their destinations. I have also tested my phone against uber drivers using iPhones when I have used the service for getting rides and the iPhone works a lot better. Anyway the other day I took a guy to the airport and he was telling me that his company makes apps for some of his clients. Apparently it,s a lot easier to make an app for iPhone. There are so many versions of android that it,s difficult to make an app that will work well with all android equipment. Needless to say I have ordered an iPhone on eBay.


----------



## BentleyK9

I am using my iPhone but have just switched to my LG Tablet. Android.
Picked up a magnetic phone holder that clips into the vent. Strong enough to hold the tablet...picked one up at BestBuy for about $35.
Had a few riders complement it.
Google maps look good and no issues on gps accuracy.


----------



## Thunder

What Tablet device did you pickup there and what was the price?


----------



## BentleyK9

It was a basic LG Tablet that I got for almost nothing when I renewed my AT&T iPhone contract last December. It has been sitting around but now I have a use for it.
Was $10 additional a month added to my plan.


----------



## Sly

james berry said:


> I am using my iPhone but have just switched to my LG Tablet. Android.
> Picked up a magnetic phone holder that clips into the vent. Strong enough to hold the tablet...picked one up at BestBuy for about $35.
> Had a few riders complement it.
> Google maps look good and no issues on gps accuracy.


I tried magnetic clip. Got tired of replacing broken cords from it falling all the damn time.


----------



## BentleyK9

I have not had it fall off yet, phone or tablet. Rather solid.


----------



## Heraldo

I am currently using Android. But I'm considering switching to iPhone as when I get my partners weekly email and it says I had a 79% acceptance rate. And I accept every ride request I receive. So the app isn't showing ride requests when it's in Google Maps and I'm missing those requests due to that.


----------



## BentleyK9

papa-tango2 said:


> is there any big difference between the uber iPhone verses in the uber Android application? Now I know the price is more obviously, but I Drive for a lyft as well and one to operate both at the same time anyone with experience could you please chime in thanks in advance


I have not had any issues. As soon as i get to my pax pickup location the GMaps has a arrow on left that goes back to Uber app. 
And... I do not see acceptance rate on any email from Uber..?and I do get hits back to back on weekend nights using my Android tablet


----------



## Heraldo

james berry said:


> I have not had any issues. As soon as i get to my pax pickup location the GMaps has a arrow on left that goes back to Uber app.
> And... I do not see acceptance rate on any email from Uber..?and I do get hits back to back on weekend nights using my Android tablet


You don't get a 'YourNameHere' Weekly Summary' from Uber? This is what part of it looks like.


----------



## BentleyK9

Hmmm no.
I get the payout summary but thats it.


----------



## Heraldo

james berry said:


> Hmmm no.
> I get the payout summary but thats it.


But when using Android the partner app does notify you of a new ride request while in Hole Google Maps?


----------



## BentleyK9

Yep. I get the bullseye pinging and counting down of the request. When I hit navigate the GMaps opens and starts routing me. With alt routes if traffic is issue. No issues other than ccasional map reboot but just hit navigate on Uber app again and restarts


----------



## Heraldo

Sorry, looks like I had a typo. When you are in the navigation app and still in route to the pax 
dropoff destination, do you get notified of a new pickup while the partner app is in the background?


----------



## BentleyK9

No once i close out the ride as completed i am then open for the next.
All it is foing is using GMaps as the map base and navigation. Uber app is in another window still running. They sync together.


----------



## Jay Sonic

I use an IPad mini I got for free by opening a checking account with RoyalBank. I bought this cheap 5$ suction cup window mount that holds the iPad using a small sticky gel the size of an iPhone. It holds up pretty well [in my car it fits perfectly In an angle between the window and the dash] I use a wifi package with onstar 1GB is 25 / month. I use the TXTME app as a free wifi phone and text. And I only use the Uber navigation app. Waze and google maps take way too much bandwidh. I shut down all other apps, Once I confirm the address I enter it into my own GPS which seems to be much better at providing directions in my city


----------



## MyRedUber

Jay Sonic said:


> Waze and google maps take way too much bandwidh.


If you download Google Map's offline maps while you're on your home wifi, you save heaps of bandwidth on your phone while driving.


----------



## Bart McCoy

MyRedUber said:


> If you download Google Map's offline maps while you're on your home wifi, you save heaps of bandwidth on your phone while driving.


Where is that option at? Seems like could take up a lot of phone space though


----------



## Uber 1

ElectroFuzz said:


> The magnetic mounts are very interesting
> but I decided not to go with it because some users
> claim the magnetic field is messing with their GPS location.
> Not sure if it's true but I didn't want to take that risk.
> Let us know how it works for you.


HI,

FWIW - I use a magnetic mount on my S5 and have no issues.

Hope this helps you.

Andy


----------



## MyRedUber

Bart McCoy said:


> Where is that option at? Seems like could take up a lot of phone space though


Settings / Offline Areas / Add
On my iPhone 6 Plus I've downloaded the entire greater Sydney area (about 40M x 40M, 60Km x 60Km) and the app plus data takes 225MB total.


----------



## Jay Sonic

Thanks MyRedUber. I downloaded the maps about 400 mb for me I'll check tout next time I drive


----------



## AdamUB

I tried the mini iPad and 7' android tablet

The iPad mini was too big in the car but I had no issue with the navigation and the app . You need to use an iPad that have cellular option on it and use the hotspot option to connect it to your phone data cause the wifi iPad will not work and you will have issues with the uber cause you will not have gps ..

Android tablet : you will have to make sure it has the automatic time and date option if not you will also have issue with the gps ... To have your android go into landscape mode you can download an app that will force the uber app to go into landscape mode ..

Anyway

I think iPhone 6plus is the best option out there and don't waste your time trying different things cause you will have issues and since android will force you to use waze or google maps and both suck .. Uber app is more direct , easy and clear ... Oh yea and get the cd magnate mount they are good ..


----------

